# wheel question



## lowrideher (Nov 13, 2005)

I love alot of BMW wheels. My question is what BMW wheels will fit on the GTO. Only three series or will five and seven series fit on these as well.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8046293232&fromMakeTrack=true

these are the ones i loke most and have tried to email the person selling them but wont get back to me.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

5,6,7 and 8 series have a medium offset of +20. 3 series have a high offset of +35 to +45 which some can be used on the GTO with an offset of around +40.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

hope you can take that BMW center cap off.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

CrabhartLSX said:


> hope you can take that BMW center cap off.


:agree


----------



## BlondebabyGTO (Feb 21, 2006)

Hey I just purchased some 18" ADR chrome rims for my car on Ebay! Check them out!!!


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8047317744


I cannot wait to put them on my ride!!!!!:cool


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

BlondebabyGTO said:


> Hey I just purchased some 18" ADR chrome rims for my car on Ebay! Check them out!!!
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8047317744
> ...


I've seen either those or ones that look just like them on GTOs before-they look sweet.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

flippin' sweet. :willy:


----------

